# revisit chipper death in Kenosha



## JMan491 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ron Melancon said:


> Either this guy is incredibly stupid, or somebody had it in for him...
> 
> TUESDAY, Aug. 15, 2006, 9:32 p.m.By Bob Purvis
> Man killed in wood chipper accident
> ...



Hello All...Hello Ron
I'm a new member to this forum. This is my first post. So forgive me for "chiming in" in such a way...but reading this thread...I can't sit back without adding my $0.02 worth.
Ron, I take particular offense to some of your views...but the above "takes the cake". For you to "make mention" of the above incident...is IMHO in poor taste at best. The above is an "on the job matter" and not even remotely connected to either the "spirit of the original post" or your views on "dangerous trailers". I would refrain from making reference to the above, on this forum...and also in your efforts. As an arborist...such events "hit close to home" for those in this profession. I'll post further on this matter...(for discussion)but at a latter date and time.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 26, 2007)

I've talked to several people who knew the person this happend to, and the owner of the equipment.

The young man made two fatal errors, first and foremost he climbed up onto the infeed tray. I have a number of words for this, but respect for the dead and, those he left behind, I will refrain from it. It really makes me mad that a person could be put is freinds and family in the positon to have to live with this.

Second, he disconnected a the feedwheel control bar, brcause it was sticky/malfunctioning. This unconcionable act made it so that his crew could not help him and had to watch him go through, the customer live with the thought of what happend on hsi property, and municiple workers with examination and cleanup.

The only bright lining I see from this is that many people have said to me that they will "never do that again"!


----------



## JMan491 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Some thoughts on the subject...*

Hello to all...
"Pleased to make your acquaintance John Paul..." first off. For whichever reasons you chose to "break my post off into a new thread" ...I'll take that as a 'compliment'...(even if I feel somewhat "in the limelight" now..being a "newbie and all).
I can't even fathom where to start to express my point of view on the subject. Perhaps at "Ground Zero"...which is anywhere the chipper sets "on the job". This particular incident points out that when working around the chipper...day in and day out "sometimes people get too comfortable". Everyone I think is "guilty" to some degree, at one point or another. "Mishaps" do unfortunately happen...and are usually caused by MULTIPLE events coming together in such a way that this incident highlights. Safety wise...not much attention gets paid to this fact...until it is too late. "Entering the chute"? I take your view towards this subject... Operating a chipper with the infeed controls disabled??? Simply "asking for trouble". This takes all the years of advancement, engineering, and safety principles...and "throws them into the rubbish". (Turning a modern chipper...into an old fashion "chuck-n-duck" in my opinion...not many 'youngsters' know the dangers).
Let's face it...every aspect of this business can be considered "dangerous". But the one thing I've noticed (through the eyes of a 'bystander')...no matter what equipment is on the job...the chipper is always "the center of attention". As such (on my jobs' anyway) all the tailgate safety meetings start around the chipper...what to do, what not to do...stay focused...keep the area around the chute "free from hazzards" etc. It's my job...if I see something or someone do something I don't like...ALL STOP! And everyone hears what I have to say...doesn't matter if we are under the gun, trying to beat the weather, guys want to do such and such after work...Safety is the #1 priority...anyone that works with/for/or around me gets this INGRAINED into their mind. I ask them "What's our #1 mission for today???" they had better reply "Everyone goes home at the end of the day..." PERIOD (think about it). Taking chances boils down to one thing: "You either pay now...or pay later"...either way it's a price you can't afford.
...One of the things I get "ribbed on" is how I often place the chipper(she's a 'heavyweight' so she often gets parked on the road)...and the amount of traffic cones that get placed. Often times I'll park "against the curb facing traffic". Other 'tree guys' zing me on this...very few ask why. But I make sure to tell them. The way the world is today...and how little attention people pay on the road...you need all the protection you can get. All it takes is one careless driver not paying attention..BLAM! They hit the chipper! If you are unlucky enough to be feeding it at the time? Too many close calls...17 years ago Asplund lost a ground worker this way....right here in town. Facing "the wrong way"...they have to go through the truck and the chipper first! Always nice to know you can "step out of the way" if need be.

"Everyone goes home at the end of the day..."


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Mar 26, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I've talked to several people who knew the person this happend to, and the owner of the equipment.
> 
> The young man made two fatal errors, first and foremost he climbed up onto the infeed tray. I have a number of words for this, but respect for the dead and, those he left behind, I will refrain from it. It really makes me mad that a person could be put is freinds and family in the positon to have to live with this.
> 
> Second, he disconnected a the feedwheel control bar, brcause it was sticky/malfunctioning. This unconcionable act made it so that his crew could not help him and had to watch him go through, the customer live with the thought of what happend on hsi property, and municiple workers with examination and cleanup.



I cannot imagine anyone running a chipper without a properly functioning "feedwheel control bar". I'm sorry...... that just defies logic. Thats like carrying a "loaded" gun without a safety and trigger guard....... :bang: :bang:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 27, 2007)

I can only pray for his loved ones and don't know facts of the incident.
I have instructed men under my supervision to always shut down machine,
and remove key or coil wire before attempting to dislodge wood, just to
keep a gruesome event such as this from occurring! Again my thoughts 
prayers to loved ones, respectfully; ropensaddle


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 27, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I can only pray for his loved ones and don't know facts of the incident.
> I have instructed men under my supervision to always shut down machine,
> and remove key or coil wire before attempting to dislodge wood



From what I understand, he was pushing logs in with his feet. 

The very thought sends chills.



> Again my thoughts prayers to loved ones, respectfully



Very true. It is hard to "talk" about these things with true feelings and try to keep from offending someone who may have known him.

From what I've been told he was hard working young man with a go-getter attitude. I'm sure a light has gone out in many peoples lives.


----------



## treebogan (Apr 5, 2007)

*Very sad*

My first thoughts go out to the man's loved ones and co-workers.
I have seen numerous times people shoving wood into contact with the feed rollers by way of their feet.Once they have both feet on the ground I kick them fair in the Ar$e.A well placed kick does wonders for their attitude,as my story about how a previous work mate (only) losing his foot hasn't.
A regretable and uneeded accident.


----------



## ScottTree (Apr 30, 2007)

So sad. I started 15 yrs ago working around a chuck n duck chipper for 5 yrs. To all you young starting bucks that see this post. STAY TO THE SIDE OF THE CHUTE !!!!!!!! Every single time ! I fired a kid ten yrs ago because he insisted on standing in front of the chute feeding the limb while standing in the Y of the branches. He was 18, we were 30 minutes out of town and put him in the truck and drove him home. There are zero exceptions when working a chipper especially with no safety. Scary thing is there are many chippers out there still being used that are chuck n duck. To this day i still have dreams about that machine and when i see stories like this it brings them back strong... Chills go down my spine. So dangerous and sad. 

STAY TO THE SIDE OF THE CHUTE !!!!!:deadhorse:


----------



## wreaks (May 2, 2007)

*....*

Damn, sad to hear about this one, I'm new here but I figure I'll throw in a little bit I have learned, I used to be a real go getter around our Vermeer BC1000XL 12'' chipper, its almost brand new still w/ 1000 hours but after I saw it eat a fairly good sized Yue (sp) tree and making alot of racket all of the safety features stopped working, from the moment you started the chipper up to when you shut it off the feed wheel was rolling and none of the safety bars did anything...pretty scary imo, basically, don't rely on those safety bars in the first place, the solenoids get a little dirty from all the dust and they can become worthless without you knowing about it....


----------

